# Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen



## Stargazer (15. Mai 2012)

*Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte ein kleines Problem:

Ich habe beiläufig die automatisch erstellte Desktop-Verknüpfung von Diablo 3 an die Taskleiste angeheftet. Per Linksklick kann ich damit das Spiel starten, aber per Rechtsklick öffnet sich kein Kontextmenu, ich kann die Verknüpfung also nicht aus der Taskleiste löschen, was ich nun aber gerne machen würde.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Ich hab schon Explorer-Neustart probiert und die Exe im Spielordner untersucht. Nix gebracht...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kamfshrai (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

versuch mal, links klick auf das icon und dann nach oben ziehen ... also quasi drag & drop auf den desktop, dann öffnet sich zumindest bei win7 ein menü, bei dem es auch die funktion "aus taskleiste entfernen" gibt


----------



## Stargazer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Nein, das hatte ich vorher schon probiert: Ich konnte nur innerhalb der Taskleiste hin und her bewegen, aber nach außen auf den Desktop war nichts möglich.

Inzwischen hab ich nach langem hin und her und unter der Hilfe eines Freundes die Lösung gefunden: Die Spieldatei (exe) von Diablo löschen, dann Doppelklick auf die besagte Verknüpfung. Es öffnet sich das Hinweisfenster, dass die Verknüpfung kein Ziel hat und gelöscht werden kann. Danach die Spieldatei wieder herstellen...

Umständlicher gehts nicht. Aber danke Kamfshrai für deinen Vorschlag!


----------



## nuol (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Korrigier mich wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe,
aber du solltest bei gedrückter* SHIFT-Taste + Rechte Maustaste* ebenfalls zum Ergebnis kommen.
Dort kannst du "Löschen" und alle anderen Einträge des Kontextmenus wählen.


----------



## Stargazer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Das kann ich nun nicht mehr probieren, da die Verknüpfung wie bereits berichtet schon gelöscht ist. Allerdings klappte es bei allen anderen Verknüpfungen in der Taskleiste auch ohne "Shift". Aber danke noch einmal für die Hilfestellung


----------



## shigged (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Hiho,

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Nuol's Methode geht einwandfrei 

Danke vielmals!


----------



## nuol (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## WinzMcMan (22. September 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Hey, 

der Thread ist zwar schon n bisschen älter, aber ich habe das selbe Problem mit der D3 Verknüpfung..
Allerdings hatte ich die Verknüpfung noch ein 2tes mal auf meinem Desktop.. welche ich beim Desktop aufräumen glöscht hab.. 
nun hat die Verknüfung an der Taskleiste nicht mehr das Symbol von D3, sondern das Symbol eines leeren Text Dokuments..

Ich bekomm sie einfach nicht weg.. durch das Doppelklicken und Element enfternen, funktioniert es nicht.. passiert einfach nichts .. 
Wenn ich es mit Shift + Rechtsklick -> Löschen versuche, bekomme ich die Meldung: 
Das Element befindet sich nicht mehr in C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Öffentlicher Desktop. Überprüfen Sie den Ort des Elements und wiederholen Sie den Vorgang.

Ich habe das Spiel bereits deinstalliert und alles was dazugehört entfernt... aber ich bekomme diese Taskleisten Anheftung einfach nicht weg.. 

Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen könnte?

Greetz


----------



## Hübie (22. September 2012)

*AW: Verknüpfung lässt sich nicht aus Taskleiste löschen*

Schau mal in "C:\Users\DeinBenutzername\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar" nach der Verknüpfung und lösche die.

Das ihr euch immer noch so vom "Dateisystem" blenden lasst...


----------

